# Username change



## Midsrider (31 Jan 2021)

Hi, can someone in Admin please contact me as I would like a username change please.

Many thanks.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Jan 2021)

I just have problems thinking of a cool user name

I keep going to honesty and accuracy
I should really get a life


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2021)

In case you haven't seen it; you have a PM.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Feb 2021)

All of the options put forward were available. I've gone with your first choice. If you have any issues give us a shout.


----------



## Dayvo (7 Feb 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I just have problems thinking of a cool user name
> 
> I keep going to honesty and accuracy
> I should really get a life


How about Widnes FrEE Wheeler? 😉


----------



## Dayvo (7 Feb 2021)

Shame you weren’t from Yorkshire:
E - By Gum.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (2 May 2021)

Haven't logged on this forum in months.
Nearly created a new thread about the same thing until I saw this post.

I would like to change my username please. Could a mod DM me?

Many thanks


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 May 2021)

FlyingCyclist said:


> Haven't logged on this forum in months.
> Nearly created a new thread about the same thing until I saw this post.
> 
> I would like to change my username please. Could a mod DM me?
> ...



Have you crashed?


----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2021)

I often think of changing my name then i realize in the big scheme of things its not that important


----------



## FlyingCyclist (3 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Have you crashed?



Why are people ignorant towards others who want to change their name?

I don't want the username any more that's all.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 May 2021)

FlyingCyclist said:


> Why are people ignorant towards others who want to change their name?
> 
> I don't want the username any more that's all.


sense of humour crashed?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> sense of humour crashed?



Seems like it


----------



## numbnuts (3 May 2021)

I was going to change mine to - won'twork


----------



## Blue Hills (3 May 2021)

I have sometimes wondered about changing mine - nonmatching colours between name and avatar - names are often chosen on a whim one night after getting back from the pub.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I have sometimes wondered about changing mine - nonmatching colours between name and avatar - names are often chosen on a whim one night after getting back from the pub.



In my case, I didn't appreciate the username would appear next to my posts in the way it does.

Which sounds a bit daft now, but at that time I didn't understand how forums worked.


----------

